# Is it normal for cats to sniff the feliway diffuser?



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Just wondering. it happened once about 20 minutes after plugging it in, and again today. 

Does this mean theyve "caught on" already, that its a device and not them distributing the safe smell?

Should i be concerned about it at all?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep, my cats have always sniffed it. It's a pheromone, so that's kind of the idea.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Cats 'Huffing' Feliway!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

emilyatl said:


> Yep, my cats have always sniffed it. It's a pheromone, so that's kind of the idea.


Has it still been effective for you even though they do that?

Im sure im just overly paranoid that it will stop working (if its working at all yet that is).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is the dispenser warm to the touch? Then I would assume it is working. It usually takes a month for the entire bottle of liquid to disappear. 

Maybe your kitty is getting a quick fix!!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep its warm. Not hot though, like i dont feel the need to pull my hand away as if touching the oven burner when on lol. But warm, definately.

As long as it happens with other kitties too... i dont feel so strange about it lol!

i just wish i could smell it, then i would know if its working, and how far it reaches etc all by my own sense of smell. 

I thought of one more quesiton about it too... what about during open-the-windows weather? Do you all keep them plugged in or is it a waste? how do you keep the pheramones from going out hte windows?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your letting it waft out of the room with open windows. Your right, it doesn't serve its purpose with the Windows open. Also it should be just warm to the touch so I think yours is working. I can't smell mine either but dogs and cats have a superior sence of smell compared to us! (They know each other by scent.)


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep, it still seems to work even though they can smell it. I can't smell anything, but my cats always sniff all around it after a new diffuser is plugged in. If it's warm, then it's working. It can take a little while for it to work on them though.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Your letting it waft out of the room with open windows. Your right, it doesn't serve its purpose with the Windows open.


Well, wont have to actually worry about open windows for some time here, since its COLD out there.

But, when it is those odd couple weeks of open windows, what do you all do? Should i rely on the spray during those times? Keep the diffuser plugged in or take it out? Unfortunately where it is needed is right near the huge screen door. Which again is fine for some time, until that nicer weather comes back.

That would be anohter situation where being able to smell it would be helpful. as long as they can smell it even if theyre not right next to it.

Anyway, if you all could letm e know what you do during that weather, that would be great!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I use the spray but it doesn't seem as effective as the plug ins. I can tell the results of the plug ins when I use them. I use the spray for good measure but don't really know how effective it is. 

I can smell the spray. We spray our adoption kennels at events to help calm the cats. They get super stressed at adoption events. We cover kennels and spray their beds and inside the kennels. 

You could try to spray when windows or doors are open. I'm just not sure how much actually stays. Maybe spray on objects. Like rug in front of a door as well as in the air in an area they hang out in.

If I really need results I use Composure Liquid and plug ins combined.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

What is composure liquid??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Composure Liquid by Vetri Science calms cats and dogs. All natural. I've had really good results with it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, will have to look into that. is it expensive?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes but it goes a log way. Amazon sells it at a good price


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, I was able to buy 2 refills for $40 today. through amazon.ca. but using the gift card balance i had of $15, came out to $25 for 2 refills. Ill take it! I went with this because I didnt want to buy the large bulk order this close to christmas every year (assuming this does work and we need refills for that long). so i thought buying a couple will get me through until the end of january until i need to think about buying more. still relatively close to the holidays but a t least it will be after all of my shopping is done, and i will have gotten paid a few more times too. after that ill start the bulk orders of 6 for $80 I found on amazon.com (looked up about transferring the credits over, but it doesnt appear possible) but anyways ive figured out a solution. thats $15 they gave me when signing up for the amazon.ca visa. 

just sharing this here, just because, really.

They happen to be real feliway though. But that and "comfort zone with feliway" from what ive read are the exact same thing? Comfort zone with feliway is what we have now (which came with the whiskers city diffuser for cheaper - thank you petsmart brand!)

I was also wondering, how some people say theres liquid left in them sometimes but its still wise to change it out. can you keep the almost empties and combine them over time making a "free" new full one? has anyone tried? I havent looked at how its constructed too closely, but it was just a thought i had.


----------

